# Sunday Hunting in VA ?



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmmmm.... Interesting. I wonder what Bob McDonnell thinks about Sunday Hunting. Creigh Deeds wants to leave it up to the localities _(i.e. he is at least supportive of it)_.


----------



## Backstraps4me (Oct 28, 2004)

I may have to change my mind and pull the left lever.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Not me*

It'll take more than that to get me to vote for a liberal.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

My father is the turkey biologist for the state and he has been wanting Sunday hunting for years. I would love to see it but.....I don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm all for Sunday hunting! Not going to vote for a Democrat though. No way!:darkbeer:


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Fortunately Ohio has it and we do not have to worry about voting someone in to get it. Sorry to here you may have to compromise something to get it.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Why don't you guys just wait until the election and then help the Republican you voted in to write the bill? 

You're not at the mercy of whomever is in office. If you want Sunday hunting, make it happen.

(I'm moving to TN this week, so won't be a Virginian no mo...:thumbs_do)


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

In Pa they are about to pass a rule that will allow Sunday Hunting. Right now we can only shoot crows and Coyotes on Sunday (365 days a year). That doesn't mean it is allowed, only that the Game Commission can do it. I expect they will change the seasons in the future so that Buck and Bear seasons can start on a Saturday, instead of a Monday, like they do now. It will likely increase the number of hunters who participate in those sports if they do.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

kraven said:


> Why don't you guys just wait until the election and then help the Republican you voted in to write the bill?
> 
> You're not at the mercy of whomever is in office. If you want Sunday hunting, make it happen.
> 
> (I'm moving to TN this week, so won't be a Virginian no mo...:thumbs_do)


The bill or one just like it gets submitted each and every year. It's then sent to a committee. It never makes it out of the committee to get to a vote in the GA. Let alone a bill that anyone could sign. SOS every year.


----------

